
ITunes vs. Amazon as Survey Incentive - tswicegood
http://fstutzman.com/2010/07/21/itunes-vs-amazon-as-survey-incentive/
======
gdulli
iTunes gift cards shouldn't be used because they're worthless to me and anyone
else who doesn't iTunes or have an iPod. An Amazon gift card is useful to
someone who'd prefer an iTunes gift card. There's no barrier to using their
second choice, like there is for the non-iTunes user.

